
Show HN: Templater – for those quick one-time text generation needs - emilburzo
https://templater.emilburzo.com
======
brudgers
Curious if there are instructions because the context isn't obvious to me.

~~~
emilburzo
You can click the "Example" button for a random example, I've added 3 so far.

It's hard to define context because I didn't needed it for one specific
purpose.

When working sometimes I had a list of items/tokens that I needed to fill into
a given template, usually just one time for that particular thing, so it
wasn't really worth "automating".

This is the same thing, just abstracted so you can use it for almost anything.

Stuff you'd write a quick for loop in bash or python and then throw it away.

Does that make any sense?

~~~
brudgers
What languages does it support for code and templates?

~~~
emilburzo
It's not language specific, it's just text, it can be anything.

Here's the simplest example:

Write three lines in the "Data" text area, they can be anything.

Now in the template write just "@0@ @0@"

Empty separator

and then click Generate.

You should get back your input lines, but x 2.

Basically anything in the Data textarea is assigned to a variable, then you
can use the placeholders in the "Template".

Let me know if that helps.

